# Formal Safety Policy



## realpurty2 (Aug 18, 2005)

It's far too big to post on here as attachment, (even zipped) but if anyone needs a formal safety policy written, I have one to share. Customize it to your liking.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

I'd like to take a look at it purty, if you don't mind.

[email protected]

I think hotmail can accept some ungodly amount of attachment now, so it should work. If not, post back here and we'll try yahoo...lol 

TIA :thumbsup:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd be interested. [email protected]


----------



## realpurty2 (Aug 18, 2005)

It's sent to the three of you who requested it via email. If it doesn't arrive, please let me know so I can resend. I'm finally home now. lol


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I can post it online and provide a link if you want. Its up to you.

Thanks.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks Purty...it's much appreciated. Looks like a good policy...as far as I've read so far...which isn't nearly the 70-odd pages, but I'll get through it eventually.:thumbsup: Thanks again.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

I'd like to have a read too.


----------



## realpurty2 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Posted on File Swap*

Nathan is graciously posting it on the File Swap section for anyone and everyone. I hope it helps. I figure the more I can donate, the less you working guys have to try to do. Consider it my contribution to all.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

realpurty2 said:


> I figure the more I can donate, the less you working guys have to try to do.


God love ya. :notworthy


----------



## RowdyRed94 (Jan 23, 2006)

Can you tell us a little about how it was developed and what governing bodies influenced its structure?


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

I want to know why my post was taken down.


----------



## fourstone (Jun 28, 2006)

I would be interested in your safety policy, if you're still sharing.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Okay, where is this file swap located?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

It's in the business section, right here.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## DoubleJ (Mar 21, 2007)

realpurty2 said:


> It's far too big to post on here as attachment, (even zipped) but if anyone needs a formal safety policy written, I have one to share. Customize it to your liking.


Is this still available? It's no longer on the file share.


----------



## mbmacs (Feb 1, 2008)

Anyone know if this file or one like it is still available? It is no longer in file share, and I need a program to template for a big box builder.
Thanks
Tim


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

File is unavailable at the moment. We're looking into why this is. 

Be patient and keep checking. We'll have an answer soon.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

RealPurty2 asked to have this file removed.

Sorry folks. We're at a loss as to what to say.

Someone perhaps can start a new thread, and see if anyone has a safety policy they are willing to share?


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 25, 2007)

You can find "safety policies" all over the web just by doing a search. many of these can be downloaded and then customized.. However, the question is what is a safety policy. Is this a set of general safety rules? Is it an entire program?

I do not object to folks sharing policies but what concerns me is that many contractors do not know what they need or what is required. I have a link to a short article of mine on the subject - maybe it will help

http://www.prettygoodweb.com/pgs2_008.htm

Nathan - Nice quote from Jim Elliot

mandrake


----------

